# Hauppauge HD-PVR 1212 Drivers have not been updated.Compatible hardware not found.



## KrooKie (May 29, 2010)

Im trying to install the drivers for my Hauppauge Hd-pvr but when i go to install drivers it says Drivers have not been updated.Compatible hardware not found.Help?
Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the hardware recognized by Windows? If the hardware isn't found or recognized you cannot install drivers. I've also seen that error when trying to install software or drivers not supported by the OS.


----------



## KrooKie (May 29, 2010)

Dogg said:


> Is the hardware recognized by Windows? If the hardware isn't found or recognized you cannot install drivers. I've also seen that error when trying to install software or drivers not supported by the OS.


How do I check if the hardware is recognized by windows?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You should have seen the "Found New hardware" message during bootup. You can also look in Device Manager for anything with yellow !


----------

